# Reputable Parti Poodle Breeders Near Maryland



## McKayla J (May 6, 2021)

Hello all, I’m new to this forum and I was wondering if anyone knew a good quality Parti standard poodle breeder near Maryland. Preferably one who correctly health tests their dogs I’ve reviewed several websites for the past month and some look legitimate but then again some puppy mills are good liars. This will be my first time getting a dog from a breeder and my first puppy (not my first dog,) the last thing I want to do accidentally buy from a puppy mill. This puppy will by my psychiatric service dog prospect so longevity is a must. I plan on getting the puppy in 2022 so I have plenty of time to expand my search.
Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

You would have better luck finding someone who breeds solid color dogs since parti colored is a disqualifying fault. The people who breed "for show" are the people most likely to do extensive health testing.


----------



## McKayla J (May 6, 2021)

Johanna said:


> You would have better luck finding someone who breeds solid color dogs since parti colored is a disqualifying fault. The people who breed "for show" are the people most likely to do extensive health testing.


Oh ok, my other color picks were cream, apricot, and maybe white. That’s kind of why I wanted the Parti because I want a light colored poodle with a darker face, I love the beauty of the white ones but keeping their hair nice and white (especially on their face, eyes, and mouth) would be a chore although I’m fully prepared for the demanding grooming. But if as you say a Parti is at greater risk of being from a less than reputable breeder I’ll be more than happy to go for a solid.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Here's the canine organization that includes multi-colored poodles, the United Poodle Association. It is affiliated with the United Kennel Club, which includes other breeds, and breed color variations, that are not recognized by the AKC. It's possible to find a puppy from well-bred, genetically diverse, and OFA health-tested parents through a responsible breeder.









United Poodle Association


The UKC National Breed Association (pending) for all Poodle Breeds




unitedpoodleassociation.org


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

McKayla J said:


> That’s kind of why I wanted the Parti because I want a light colored poodle with a darker face, I love the beauty of the white ones but keeping their hair nice and white (especially on their face, eyes, and mouth) would be a chore although I’m fully prepared for the demanding grooming.


. I myself adore partipoodles and wished AKC accepted them. 

I compete in dog sport so I see a lot of different dogs in group settings like classes and competition. It’s not exactly the routine experience of a service dog... however your service dog may be in situations with other dogs, including poorly trained ones. Occasionally there is a dog that is unsettled and behaves inappropriately with a black dog or one with a black face. They may not be able to read their eyes and face they way they can with a dog that has some contrast between dark eyes and lighter face. Something to consider when getting a working dog who will be out in the community.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Parti and red poodles are trendy right now, so anyone looking for those colors or patterns should definitely be extra careful. Some sketchy breeders are seeing an opportunity to cash in. That being said, there are also some very good breeders working with multi-colored poodles. Tintlet, in North Carolina, is an AKC Breeder of Merit. Raven Rock is in Maryland. Some others I'd look into are Shyre - Ohio, MyTyme - Ohio, Moonrise - South Carolina (mini/moyen/small standard), Perigeaux- Ohio, Jacknic - Michigan. I believe most of these breeders work with both solids and multi-colored.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

As cowpony said, reputable parti breeders do exist. Its just much harder to select for them. It can definitely help to look at what a breeder is doing with their dogs to determine whether they're serious about the health and quality of their dogs. Do they title their dogs in competitions open to parti poodles? Do they work their dogs in some other way that can be independently confirmed? Do they otherwise participate in a trustworthy community who can evaluate and vouch for the quality of their dogs?

That being said, if I get my next dog from a breeder I'll probably want to go through a breeder who shows. Its not a guarantee of quality, but the commitment and visibility affords more "safety". (Not sure if "safety" is the word I'm looking for.)


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Your thread landed in the 52 Weeks forum rather than Finding The Right Puppy & Breeder forum but I'm sure our great Mods will move it for you .

Since this is your first search for a quality breeder, in addition to the great info from the others, here's some tips and things to consider when selecting a breeder. With your goal to train for a PSD temperament is definitely a number one criteria.

Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Quality breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. Poodle specific DNA panels for those testable conditions are companion testing with the OFA/CHIC testing.
Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

Read thru any contracts that may be listed. If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021-2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs rather than keep a website updated.

When you start making contacts, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

Color preferences are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies. Many poodle colors change thru their lives, so that beautiful color that you fell for may look very different in weeks, months or several years down the road.

Temperament and personality are lifelong traits.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your preferred area.

As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".


An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my short personal criteria:

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

There are resources as well as breeders in the Breeder List. Don't miss the multi-listings. I didn't necessarily add an individual listing if the breeder is already on one of those sites.

Review some of the websites to get a feel for what to look for from quality breeders and what's missing from others.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I understand wanting a parti - they were my pick. Dam was parti; sire black. Threw all blacks or black abstracts. Knew temperament was more important than color. Found my sweet Asta instead of a particular color. As a puppy Asta was very confident and full of himself - had no idea that he would grow into my SD. He continues to surprise me - loving and cuddly. And then there is his service role - where he concentrates very much on the tasks set before him.


----------



## McKayla J (May 6, 2021)

Thank you everyone so much for all of this information, I truly appreciate it. I’m learning so much and I’m glad I chose to wait until 2022 to move forward with getting the puppy, this gives me plenty of time to utilize all of the information you’ve all provided. I will most definitely start researching breeders who breed for proper reasons rather than color, as this dog will be my service dog temperament and exceptional health will be my main focus now. I’ll checkout the link Rose n Poos provided and contact my local breed club and see if I can get a breeder referral. 

Again thank you all so much for getting me on the right track to finding my newest family member.😊😊😊🐩🐩🐩


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

There's nothing wrong with wanting a particular color/pattern. Just don't be so dead set on that color/pattern that you would pass over an otherwise perfect (well, as perfect as possible) dog because it's _not _that color/pattern.


----------

